# Andy Zee: Tribute Thread



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2013)

As everyone knows, just yesterday we learned that doctors had diagnosed longtime AZer Andy Zee with Pancreatic Cancer (Stage 4).  And today we learned that one of our most colorful and passionate members left us this morning at 7:30am to forever ski powder.  

Lots could be said about him...he was never short on words...or smiles.  For those that did not ski with him, he was an experience.  In November 2006 I opened my season at Killington and managed to grab my chair with him and Vee on the Snowdon Triple.  After putting the bar down, he had his flask right there ready to share. 

In February 2009 they came up to Sugarbush.  I was "kidnapped" and thrown into a VW van with Andy and his friends all speaking Polish and insisting that I eat and drink with them as we drove from Mount Ellen to Lincoln Peak.  He loved people, he loved making others happy, and he loved life.  That's just the guy he was...he loved to be there with you and wanted you to be there with him.  

We agreed on a lot; and disagreed on a lot of things.  But we all learned a lot from him.  

Such as, be careful who you argue over the size of your Kielbasa with (May 2007, Killington):







Or you might get your ass kicked:






There's always time for one last run....because you just never know when it will be the last and you may always regret not taking it:

"The Hike": May 2007, Killington











Sharing your passion with your best friend in life is the best thing you can ask for:

Vee suits Andy up for Burke-a-palooza, Feb. 2007






Andy and Vee, May 2007, Killington






Many of you might remember the season that was-not for Andy because Vee hurt herself.  He would not ski without her that season and waited for her to rally back.  

And for better or worse, sometimes you have to get into the middle of things:






May 2007, Killington


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 6, 2013)

Always, always choose your line wisely:






Wishing Andy an eternity of powder turns:

Sugarbush, Feb. 2009






Sugarbush, March 2008






Andy on Ledges, Burke, Feb. 2007:






Burke, Feb. 2007





Sugarbush, "Icy Steins", March 2008


----------



## skiadikt (Oct 6, 2013)

i'll never forget his love of the outdoors and most all his love for his wife, vee. condolences to her & family.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 6, 2013)

So sad, so very sad...prayers to Andy and Violetta's families. Saw them last spring when they stopped in to say hi, think they were up at Smuggs heading back to kmart. Such a thrill when Andy got to ski Tucks, had great days skiing at the Bush and Smuggs over the years. You'll be missed.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you, trailboss (and the other mods), for this thread. I think it's very generous and kind of you to have some sort of online memorial for our friend and fellow traveller. I think it's very appropriate to celebrate how Andy lived.

They say that, whenever a person died, the ancient Greeks would ask one question: Did he have passion? If we were asked this about Andy, I think that we can all reply in the affirmative: Andy lived with passion and that passion manifested itself in his pursuit of skiing and hiking. Those of us who had the pleasure of skiing with him can probably confirm that sometimes he had more passion than skill or ability. However, there was no denying that he loved the sport and infected those around him with his enthusiasm. In another thread, I reminisced about the last day at Killington in 07,Burkeapalooza and the first trip to Tux. However, the one lasting memory I will have of Andy was his second expedition into Tux. It was the perfect example of his enthusiasm outstripping reality -- or common sense. 

When he got it into his head to return to Tux, he set up a thread on AZ. The plan was to head up to Tux, ski, spend an overnight at the Hermit Lake Shelters, ski the next day then hit the Sherb to get to the cars. Despite promoting it heavily on AZ, I think I was the only one that got suckered in. Andy kept pumping up the trip by posting photos of all the new gear he was buying for the trip -- sleeping bag, ice ax, crampons, hiking boots, backpack, stove, water purifier, etc. Seems like he was buying Campmor or SAC's entire inventory.

On the day of the hike, he got to the trailhead about an hour ahead of me. I started up the trail just hoping to catch him somewhere in the Bowl. Lo and behold, about 15 minutes into the hike, I saw Andy at the first right hand turn along the trail just after the first bridge. An hour in and he was just at the start. The reason was apparent -- he had a huge tower on his backpack. There must have been more than 70 lbs. of gear on him. Since he was staying the night, he brought his entire apartment with him. There was a pot of chili in the pack and just about everything he bought at Campmor. There was even stuff tied to the top of his A-framed skis.

I walked alongside him for about an hour. It was clear that the weight of his pack plus his lack of fitness was taking a toll. Then he complained about blisters on his feet. He had not even broken in his new boots. I asked for his first aid kit but he had none. Despite all the junk, he didn't have the one thing he needed. After patching him up, I told him that I had to go ahead. I was only doing a daytrip and I needed to get my runs in.

Eventually, I made it to the Bowl and headed down after 4. I found him at HoJo's at around 530. He had just gotten there. He looked beat but he was fine. He told me that he asked several hikers to carry some of his gear. He snapped a photo of me and I left. The next day, he climbed to the top of Hillman's Highway, took a photo then skied down. Then, he went back to the shelter, put on all 70 lbs. on his back then skied back to his car. All of that preparation, effort and hiking for one ski run. If that isn't passion, I don't know what is. 

Rest well, my friend. Thanks you for your passion and enthusiasm.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice tribute here.  My thoughts are with V. Andy had quite a bit of enthusiasm towards the sport.  I remember closing the season with him at Killington a few years back in the pouring rain hopping from patch of snow to patch of snow.  He was fun in the parking lot, and fun on the hill.  All the best to you rest Andy.  Very sorry.


----------



## maineskier69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Although knowing Andy's passion for skiing through AZ, I had the pleasure of meeting Andy & Vee one summer weekend and enjoyed their company very much.  I gave him and Vee some "rough" directions on where to get live Lobsters and a scenic drive afterwards before their journey back home.  He had sent me a note the following day thanking me for the suggestion and how much they enjoyed the trip and meeting us. 
RIP Andy and thoughts and prayers to Vee.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2013)

I met Andy for the first time two Falls ago.  It was around the beginning of November. He snapped this pic of the Ewok Summit at Kton.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 7, 2013)

Never met Andy but through website interaction...a real loss.  Enjoyment of family and the spirit of skiing....one can't ask more of another.  Nice pics guys....


----------



## dmc (Oct 7, 2013)

Crusty and opinionated... but really into skiing..

We may have disliked each other on some levels - but I always respected his love of skiing.   And the fact that even though he wasn't a very good skier - he still was out there pushing himself..  In the face of some seriously nasty blasting from the cool Killington ski crowd.. 

I also really respected his love for his wife..  She was with him everywhere...  Nice to see..

RIP dude..  Try not to piss off too many people on the other side..     I'll toast you at Tucks this spring..


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2013)

Well can't say I had much interaction with him on AZ but it is sad to see a brother fall!  RIP


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice thread everyone, the memories are really touching. 

I never met Andy in person but I'm very saddened to hear of his passing. He always seemed like a personable guy and from everyone I have ever talked to said he was a hoot to ski with. I wish I had that opportunity and was kinda fingers crossing he was going to make it to the AZ summit last year. His passion for skiing was manifest in everything he did. I also was 'friends' with him on Facebook and as far as I can tell he lived and breathed the outdoors. 

Especially for his friends and family, I am sorry to hear about his passing.


----------



## DJAK (Oct 7, 2013)

Rip.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 7, 2013)

RIP.

Now I'm kicking myself for bailing on a Whiteface trip with him a few years ago.  So sad.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Oct 7, 2013)

I never met him, but I always enjoyed his posts here.  RIP Andy.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2013)

emmaurice2 said:


> I never met him, but I always enjoyed his posts here.  RIP Andy.


Same here.  RIP Andy.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 7, 2013)

I never had the pleasure of meeting him... But I was glad to have known him through the forum...

One of the earliest memories of being on ski forums for me was a thread that he had about removing a couch from his apartment. He took a chainsaw and cut the couch up into smaller pieces to get it out easier.

I don't think I've ever laughed at anything on a ski forum as much as that thread.

Here's to ya, Andy... I hope you have couches, chainsaws, skis and powder on the other side...

RIP.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 7, 2013)

Sad to see a member of the community pass, especially under these circumstances.

OPM said "Heaven is a Halfpipe". I prefer to believe heaven is spring skiing in New England.


----------



## Nick (Oct 7, 2013)

WJenness said:


> One of the earliest memories of being on ski forums for me was a thread that he had about removing a couch from his apartment. He took a chainsaw and cut the couch up into smaller pieces to get it out easier.



Haha, I forgot about that.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 7, 2013)

Andy was a good hearted Polok.  He certainly was passionate about whatever he was involved with.  He did like to get into flame wars on the forums, but that was just part of his passion.  In person he was just a big hearted galoot.  A pleasure to be around.

Pow days in heaven buddy


----------



## JimG. (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not very good at eulogizing... 

I got to ski with Andy and Vee several times and always had fun with them. Andy had his opinions like we all do. We disagreed about lots of things. But I always remembered the fun we had on the slopes. 

Life here will be less interesting now that he is gone. RIP Andy.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 7, 2013)

Man truly sad news... RIP Andy...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow just saddened the whole thing like others said Cancer and and these fatal disease suck beyond belief and saddened ,I never to go on the slopes with him but I sure sorry for his friends and family ski on Andy ski on.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 7, 2013)

Rest in peace Andy. 

Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 7, 2013)

I met Andy twice, but only skied with him once.  It was a nice warm March day at Plattekill.  Conditions were beautiful and the place was empty.  Safety meetings on the lift and beers in the sun.  That was a really fun day skiing.  RIP.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 7, 2013)

Heard the awful news last night about Andy. Met him through My ex-brother in law, KingSlug and skied with him a few times at Hunter and Killington. I was telling my kids about his passing last night when my sone reminded me about the day at Killington when my son, my daughter and i skied with him and Vee a couple years ago. It was the last run on the SRT and Andy said he would take my son down a different way and "the girls" would meet them at the bottom. My son, being the teenager he was went with him thinking he would try to keep up with him. Needless to say, Andy was the one who took a fall landing in the woods and my son had a chuckle while we waited at the bottom worried that it was my son who had fallen and couldnt get up  It was the last time we skied together :-( Andy was always one to call me out on my Facebook page when i was bitchin' or complainin" about anyone or everything and always made me smile. And definately will not forget the always present flask he had for the lift back up to the top  


We will miss you, big guy.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 7, 2013)

As i said in above post, he was always busting on me....one of his last posts to me...
[h=5]*Kristine Omundsen DeLorenzo*[/h]June 29 near Westbury via mobile​


_Ok, I understand that it's hot outside and we need to have the AC on, but 59 degrees???? Seriously??? Who's in charge of engineering in this joint???_



_4__3__Like ·  · Promote · Share_




_Penny Forbes, Jennifer Palma Calautti and 2 others like this._




_

_

_Andy Zee Funny how when I see one of your posts the first tought in my mind is:OK, let's see what she's bitching about today. _
_June 29 at 5:47pm · Unlike · 1_






_

_

_Kristine Omundsen DeLorenzo Of course Andy Zee _
_June 29 at 5:50pm via mobile · Like_






_

_

_Andy Zee At your service!_
_June 29 at 5:51pm · Like_






_




_


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2013)

I met andy a number of times.  he was a good guy in person who i always argued with online.  I am truly saddened to hear this news.  RIP andy.  he'll be the king of flame wars in another life.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2013)

I never met Andy but was saddened to hear that he passed away recently. vibes to his friends and family. Sounds to me like he fulfilled a few dreams on his journey............


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2013)

Who could forget "Andyzone"!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 7, 2013)

Only met him once at a big forum meetup at Hunter many years ago.  Was a really nice person in real life.  He was always a great read here on the forum, and very opinionated.  Will be missed.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have info on a wake for him???


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I met Andy for the first time two Falls ago.  It was around the beginning of November. He snapped this pic of the Ewok Summit at Kton.
> 
> View attachment 9261




I think one of the things that I appreciated most about Andy was that he really understood that people can be the biggest dicks in the world online (myself included), but get them together face to face and most folks are good people at heart.  He got that spending time on snow is the great equalizer among all of us.

This above picture exemplified all of that.  Puck It and I used to feud big time online.  I thought there wasn't a chance in hell I'd have a good time skiing with Puck It and Zman proved me wrong.  I don't believe I even knew he was skiing with Puck It when I met up with Andy that day.  Turned out to be a fun early season day of skiing and as always never complete without sharing beers in the parking lot.

Despite our online differences, I always had a good time the four or five times I got to ski with him.   I think that's something that really mattered to Andy; that everyone he spent a day skiing with had a good time.  I wouldn't be surprised if Andy skied with more members from Alpinezone and Killingtonzone than anyone else.  He wanted to meet and ski with everyone no matter what his online communication might have been with someone.  There's a lot to learn from that.

I know I'll miss the big goofs presence online and I'll certainly think of him every time I ski Killington early or late season as that's when I tended to run into him.

RIP big man


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Does anyone have info on a wake for him???



From his Facebook Page

For those who would like to know, here is the information for Uncle Andy's viewing - it will be Wed. 6-9pm. At Shook Funeral Home,639 Van Houten Avenue
Clifton, New Jersey 07013
www.shookfh.com


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 7, 2013)

kingslug said:


> Does anyone have info on a wake for him???


On his FB page somebody posted a viewing on wed from 6 to 9pm...
http://www.shookfh.com/


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 7, 2013)

Prayers to Andy's family and friends. Cancer is tough, I lost a Sister to it at 38 yrs old. I can't imagine a more grueling way to pass. 

I didn't know Andy, but after reading the posts of those who did, as someone who's left home at midnight to arrive at Saddleback at opening, I think we would have hit it off fine.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Oct 7, 2013)

I only met Andy once, but I have always been impressed with his devotion to Vee.  I hope he is able to follow his passion wherever he is now, and that he is able to watch over Vee.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 7, 2013)

Complete shocker...poor guy.

As much as Andy was a crusty guy...I'm a cantankerous woman   So I loved his posts, his outlook, his humor...and his 'anti AZ, pro GSS' board was lots of fun. 

Oddly, I only met Andy in the summer.  Made a mean margarita!

RIP Andy, so sorry you had to get first tracks in the pow in the sky


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 7, 2013)

I met Andy and Violetta years ago and skied with them a few times too.  We also enjoyed being at happy hours, BBQs and parties together.  He was very enthusiastic about skiing and the great outdoors in general.  He loved sharing his pictures with all of us.  He will be missed.  RIP Andy.


----------



## dmc (Oct 8, 2013)

Still waiting to see some picture of him skiing where his skis are actually pointing down hill..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 8, 2013)

RIP Andy, I've only been to one AZ outing (hunter in 2009 I think), wish I could have met you, you sounded like you were a really fun person to be around


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2013)

The obit:

http://www.shookfh.com/memsol.cgi?user_id=1123442



> [h=1]Life Legacy[/h]
> Andrew Zielinski, 56, of Clifton passed away on October 6, 2013. Born in Gostynin, Poland, Andrew came to the US in 1961 and lived in Newark, Kearney and Brooklyn before moving to Clifton 5 years ago.
> 
> A vice president of IT Securiti for Citigroup in Warren, Andrew was an avid skier, cyclist and hiker who loved spending time with family and friends.
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 8, 2013)

Visitation schedule:

[h=3]Visitation[/h]6:00 - 9:00 PM, Wednesday, October 9, 2013
Shook Funeral Home
639 Van Houten Ave. Clifton, NJ 07013

For folks who want to sign the guest book:  http://www.shookfh.com/memsol.cgi?p...42&MAIN_EVENT=MEMSOL&SUB_EVENT=SIGN_GUESTBOOK


----------



## Madroch (Oct 9, 2013)

Never met him but read enough posts on kzone and here to know that for all his love of a good flame war, he obviously loved skiing more.   RIP.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2013)

Andrew Zielinski, 56

Way to young.

Don't know if I met him but I might have. One day the Bay 1 tailgate party gave the Bay 3 tailgate party a jump after our car battery went dead from blasting music all afternoon. Wouldn't doubt he was the one who helped.

In any event he sounded like a good person to hang with.

God rest his soul.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2013)

Rest in peace, you big pain in the ass.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 9, 2013)

Whenever I heard his last name I thought of this guy:


----------



## Nick (Oct 9, 2013)

Saw this on Kzone as well


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 9, 2013)

A terrible tragedy

I never met Andy but his passion for skiing and this board will be sorely missed


----------



## jaywbigred (Oct 9, 2013)

Makes me very sad. Turns in heaven.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Oct 9, 2013)

Attended the viewing tonight.  Nice turnout of family and friends.  Kzone was represented by Dork, myself, G-smashed and D, Junior and J,  SheCanSki and FirstScrape.   Saw their friend Milagros there too.  I made a book made up of a printout of the RIP AndyZee thread on KillingtonZone and the tribute thread on here and gave it to Violetta.  AlpineZone sent a nice flower arrangement.
Violetta told us that he started feeling sick 2 months ago but it was not until 3 weeks ago that they found out that it was cancer of the pancreas and that it was stage 4.   That's how quickly this happened.  Take care everyone and try to enjoy each day as you never know what will happen in the future.


----------



## RustyK (Oct 10, 2013)

SkiDork said:


> Whenever I heard his last name I thought of this guy:



Funny..me too.

Have known Andy via the Kzone since 2006..good guy. Had many great BBQ's and loved dragging him through the trees until his legs were gone. He will be missed.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 10, 2013)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Attended the viewing tonight.  Nice turnout of family and friends.  Kzone was represented by Dork, myself, G-smashed and D, Junior and J,  SheCanSki and FirstScrape.   Saw their friend Milagros there ear too.  I made a book made up of a printout of the RIP AndyZee thread on KillingtonZone and the tribute thread on here and gave it to Violetta.  AlpineZone sent a nice flower arrangement.
> Violetta told us that he started feeling sick 2 months ago but it was not until 3 weeks ago that they found out that it was cancer of the pancreas and that it was stage 4.   That's how quickly this happened.  Take care everyone and try to enjoy each day as you never know what will happen in the future.





Just so incredibly sad , Andy seemed so full of life and had a zest about damn near everything !   

TS your advice IS the take away here . Make SURE that EVERY day is a banquet, take care of each other, celebrate small victories , love , laugh and above all do not focus on the negative . Our time here is precious and we need to fill it with the RIGHT thoughts , actions, behaviors and attitudes .  Andy you made us laugh , you made us think , you made us respond  but most of all you shared your passion for this sport , your loved ones and life in general .......Peace and RIP , may the angels ride the lift with you !


----------



## JimG. (Oct 10, 2013)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Attended the viewing tonight.  Nice turnout of family and friends.  Kzone was represented by Dork, myself, G-smashed and D, Junior and J,  SheCanSki and FirstScrape.   Saw their friend Milagros there too.  I made a book made up of a printout of the RIP AndyZee thread on KillingtonZone and the tribute thread on here and gave it to Violetta.  AlpineZone sent a nice flower arrangement.
> Violetta told us that he started feeling sick 2 months ago but it was not until 3 weeks ago that they found out that it was cancer of the pancreas and that it was stage 4.   That's how quickly this happened.  Take care everyone and try to enjoy each day as you never know what will happen in the future.



Thanks so much for giving Vee a copy of our tribute thread here. 

Events like this one make me realize that I need to reach out to folks I've skied with in the past but maybe not so recently. You, Dork, and your children qualify in that regard. We got to ski about 4 runs at Hunter about 6 years ago. That's too long ago. I'll be at K as much as I can this season. I will reach out to you and others who I have never skied with on this board who are regulars there. 

Perhaps that is the best tribute I can give to Andy at this point.


----------



## thaller1 (Oct 10, 2013)

It was here on this Board that I met Andy.  We travelled to Utah the year V was injured.  We got off to a shaky start to say the least.  V was injured, Andy and I both injured ourselves that first day out at Solitude.  After a miscommunication we had "words", however, I was persistent in making things right.  Although I didn't know him well at that time something in me told me I needed to keep him and V in my life.  We patched things up and he made the trek to SR one July 4th with V, Milagros and Jeff and we had a fantastic evening.  Since we have chatted back and forth regularly and his sense of humor kept W and I rolling.  Andy and V came to Maine two summers ago for our annual lobster bake and camped out with us.  We shared Margaritas and laughs .. a wonderful memory.  Lots of lessens to be learned here.  Don't give up, ever.  Love EVERYday. Grab life with both hands, smile and don't depend on anyone else to make you happy.  Andy is gone from our sight but we can honestly say he left no stone unturned..no regrets.. and for that lessen, Andy, I thank you!


----------



## dmc (Oct 10, 2013)

OK... So now that his wife has the thread - let me tell you how I really feel.....    
My hope is that YOU ALL don't need the death of a friend to appreciate life.. 

Tough ski road for AndyZee..  Started skiing later in life - at least I think he did..   And jumped right into the fray becoming a member of the KZone board.... Taking all the abuse that the board has to offer with retorts fashioned during the early cold war. But taking it -none the less.

Most of us started a loooong time ago when we were young and limber and all that..  But no.. Not Andy..  BOOM! He was going to KMart - BOOM! he was fighting his way down OL...  BOOOM!!! He was at Tucks..   

None of this really caught my eye until he started going to Tuckerman Ravine.   If you go to Tucks - it's normally not about being the best in the zipper line like the KMart crowd he hung with - it's about connecting on a deeper level with the sport.   And I sensed he got that.  I would've really liked to have met him there someday.   

His memory and spirit now joins the rest.


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 10, 2013)

He looked really good - the short length of time I guess meant it didn't  make him frail at all.   Looked just like the AndyZ I remember.  The  dude had great hair (jealous).

Vee was up and down, as I would have expected.  It was so fast.  

She  doesn't know what she's going to do at this point.  My guess is she  moves back to Poland.  Makes sense as she has all of her family there.  I  wish her the best of luck and would love to see her out on the slopes  again.

There was a picture of Andy running a marathon in 1988 that said US Olympic Trials - not sure of the story behind that.


----------



## marcski (Oct 10, 2013)

This is so truly sad.  While I never met Andy, his love and passion for skiing and life always came through loud and clear to me.  My condolences to his wife and family.  RIP.


----------



## Greg (Oct 10, 2013)

Re-post. Wrong thread:



Greg said:


> Obviously, I'm not all that active here anymore.  However, Andy was a big  part of the this community, and while he and I  had our moments over the years, I  prefer to remember the good times  with him. Andy was a part of the first  ever official AlpineZone  gathering, and I had put this video together  at the time to document  the day. Not a lot of andyzee footage, but I  would like to dedicate  this video to him:
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P andyzee


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 13, 2013)

RIP Andy. I never met him but felt like I knew him from this forum. He'll be missed. Condolences to his family.


----------



## billski (Oct 14, 2013)

My regrets and my sympathies to all that knew and loved him.  Each of us are a stitch in the fabric of life.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 14, 2013)

RIP AndyZee, never met you, but from what I have read you were a hell of guy to be around on the snow!  Thoughts and prayers for your family and beloved wife.

And in your name, I will give a nice big loud FU to cancer!


----------



## Sky (Oct 15, 2013)

TrailBoss...thanks for posting such a terrific tribute.  Well done!

I never met Andy, but thoroughly enjoyed his posts here.

Sympathies to his wife and family.

*wow...I need to update this avatar*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Sky said:


> TrailBoss...thanks for posting such a terrific tribute.  Well done!
> 
> I never met Andy, but thoroughly enjoyed his posts here.
> 
> ...



HEY Big man , welcome back ! Don't be a stranger :beer:


----------



## Sky (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks pal.  I'll be around.  Check your PM.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2013)

Sky said:


> Thanks pal.  I'll be around.  Check your PM.




Check your PM ...... Great to hear from you .


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2013)

RIP. We didn't always see eye to eye, but he was a real passionate guy.


----------



## Stache (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, it has been over a week now and I still haven't been able to complete a post. Mostly because I am overwhelmed by shock and sadness, and then from facing the reality that AZ and I are the same age, have a similar passion for skiing and hiking, but also a similar drive to do it as cheaply as possible which sometimes found us both the same hotel because of priceline or similar deals. Everything that has already been said and this:    Everybody dies, not everybody lives. Andy lived and he loved life and skiing and the outdoors and most of all people. God Bless you Andy Z. Rest in Peace my friend.


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Was thinking about Andy this morning. Hard to believe it's already been three weeks. It's bizarre how time just keeps trucking along.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Was thinking about Andy this morning. Hard to believe it's already been three weeks. It's bizarre how time just keeps trucking along.


Yep..does not stop for anything....I did notice his name up  on the Currently Active Users board the other day...Freaked me out.... then figured it was his wife or somebody that knew his password.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2014)

Sad start to the day.  Got a facebook notification that it's Andy's birthday today.  First time I've had such a notification on Facebook regarding a deceased friend.

Anyways, hope his wife is doing well and the Big Man is celebrating with some brews in the powder fields above.


----------



## Puck it (May 12, 2014)

I read it over on kzone.  Very sad.


----------



## Nick (May 12, 2014)

Ugh .... I still think about him from time to time. Sad.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 12, 2014)

Didn't know Andy Z (except by posts) but was sad when reading of his passing. I also read over on K-Zone that today is not his birthday.


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2014)

I saw the same FB notification.  Thoughts to V.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 13, 2014)

Hope he's getting powder turns daily, wherever he is


----------

